# Another green tomato ?? Do you guys actually peel them?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Like recipes call for? I find this a total pain. Thanks, Kristine


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

no I never even heard of peeling green tomatoes
what recipe even calls for peeling them?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

pmondo said:


> no I never even heard of peeling green tomatoes
> what recipe even calls for peeling them?



The recipes in the new Ball Complete book say green peeled tomatoes, or something of the sort, they do say peeled though.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

good luck trying to peel them 
me i would just skip that part


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know about green tomatoes, but I freeze my tomatoes and when they thaw the skins come off easily.


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

I do not peel my green tomatoes. I think I'd lose all motivation to continue if I did.


----------

